# New to Forum - Quick Hello



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to the forum but have had hypothyroidism for over 12 years. It was never properly treated (always on the lowest dose of meds) and most symptoms were explained away as "stress" or fibromyalgia. So now after years of suffering all due to a little butterfly gland, I am scheduled to have a total thyroidectomy this Thursday the 29th. 
I have a 2.6 cm Follicular Neoplasm with Oncocytic features on the left lobe, an enlarged isthmus (middle) and two 1.5 cm nodules on the right lobe and evidence of hashimoto's (chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis) via FNA. I am nervous about what the pathology report will say following surgery, but am thinking/hopeful that I might have a better chance of getting regulated/feeling better without the thyroid. My husband and son are both very supportive, but I don't know anyone personally that has had a TT and feel you all would "get it". So I am offering a heartfelt hug to all those that have gone before me and looking forward to sharing any info I can to pay it forward.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetGirl, welcome to the board! Glad you found us. 

I believe you will indeed find it easier to regulate your levels with that pesky "butterfly gland" gone!

It's such a shame that so many doctors attribute thyroid symptoms to something else. Ugh.

We'll add you to our "surgery list" and send well wishes your way. It will be over before you know it. Seriously!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Octavia!
I'm a cool cucumber right now, but I'm sure my nerves will get the best of me the morning of surgery. Knowing others will be sending well wishes and positive thoughts is very comforting! By the way, I saw a picture of your little Emmit in another thread. He is too cute! I'm also a pug lover! I have three!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, Sweet Girl! Isn't it amazing that one little gland, the size of a quarter, can be such a little muck maker! Will be thinking of you on Thursday, and sending best wishes!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome Sweet Girl....it amazes me there are so many ENDO's out there that can't do their job ....that's all they do LOL. I'm thankful for this message board and all the support and life experience everyone shares.

Good luck w/your surgery!!

Chris


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome Webster2 and CLLRN!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You are most welcome, Sweet Girl! This is a nice place to be if you have thyroid troubles. There are many supportive posters. Best wishes!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> I'm also a pug lover! I have three!


Pugs rock! I've been addicted to pugs since my parents got us kids one (Tori) for Christmas when I was in 5th grade. Emmitt is the cuddliest pug I've ever seen or been owned by. He's such a little loverboy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck to you on Thursday, SG! I think you are making the right decisions and while it might feel like a bit of a process, I bet you'll feel better in the end. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes Joplin! 
I am very calm about this and just finished giving myself a mani and a pedi! It's almost like getting ready for vacation - WHAT?? I know I think I've lost my mind too!! Travel arrangements and hotel (shhhh...it's really the hospital) are booked, nails are done, comfy clothes are picked out, travel pillow, some cool snacks and drinks, I even have a welcome home party planned with three pugs!!LOL


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes Joplin!
> I am very calm about this and just finished giving myself a mani and a pedi! It's almost like getting ready for vacation - WHAT?? I know I think I've lost my mind too!! Travel arrangements and hotel (shhhh...it's really the hospital) are booked, nails are done, comfy clothes are picked out, travel pillow, some cool snacks and drinks, I even have a welcome home party planned with three pugs!!LOL


Great job on pampering yourself before & after! Best wishes! Pugs are great dogs!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck SweetGirl! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I totally felt like I was packing for a trip... a trip you go on alone.... where the hotel room costs more than the Kapua Suite (reference to Forgetting Sarah Marshall). Let us know how you're doing as soon as you can. (((HUGS)))


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet girl...you have certainly come to the right place for support and information -- sooo many wonderful people here! Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm new to the forum but have had hypothyroidism for over 12 years. It was never properly treated (always on the lowest dose of meds) and most symptoms were explained away as "stress" or fibromyalgia. So now after years of suffering all due to a little butterfly gland, I am scheduled to have a total thyroidectomy this Thursday the 29th.
> I have a 2.6 cm Follicular Neoplasm with Oncocytic features on the left lobe, an enlarged isthmus (middle) and two 1.5 cm nodules on the right lobe and evidence of hashimoto's (chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis) via FNA. I am nervous about what the pathology report will say following surgery, but am thinking/hopeful that I might have a better chance of getting regulated/feeling better without the thyroid. My husband and son are both very supportive, but I don't know anyone personally that has had a TT and feel you all would "get it". So I am offering a heartfelt hug to all those that have gone before me and looking forward to sharing any info I can to pay it forward.


Welcome and I have already put you on the schedule for thoughts and prayers tomorrow!

Geez; I am so sorry for all of this.










We are here for you at all times.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Wow, we've got a lot of surgeries going on!!!! It is so helpful to have other people going through it with me. It kind of makes me smile to know that somewhere else, people are chewing lots of Tums as well.  Good luck SweetGirl!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm new to the forum but have had hypothyroidism for over 12 years. It was never properly treated (always on the lowest dose of meds) and most symptoms were explained away as "stress" or fibromyalgia. So now after years of suffering all due to a little butterfly gland, I am scheduled to have a total thyroidectomy this Thursday the 29th.
> I have a 2.6 cm Follicular Neoplasm with Oncocytic features on the left lobe, an enlarged isthmus (middle) and two 1.5 cm nodules on the right lobe and evidence of hashimoto's (chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis) via FNA. I am nervous about what the pathology report will say following surgery, but am thinking/hopeful that I might have a better chance of getting regulated/feeling better without the thyroid. My husband and son are both very supportive, but I don't know anyone personally that has had a TT and feel you all would "get it". So I am offering a heartfelt hug to all those that have gone before me and looking forward to sharing any info I can to pay it forward.


I'll tell you, in spite of the seemingly bad news which has prompted the surgery, you are so fortunate to have had a doc notice this.

You are going to feel so much better with the thyroid out. I get the impression that you have been undermedicated for many years.

Have you ever had these tests done in all those years besides the TSH?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Wishing you all the best tomorrow and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

You are going to be fine. Inconvenienced for a bit but fine. Then you can get on a "healing pathway" and I hope all of us here can help you w/that if need be!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Wow, we've got a lot of surgeries going on!!!! It is so helpful to have other people going through it with me. It kind of makes me smile to know that somewhere else, people are chewing lots of Tums as well.  Good luck SweetGirl!


Yes, we're keeping the TUMS folks in business.


----------

